# Malayalam Cinema Forum > FK Hot seat >  FK Exclusive Online Chat with Tovino Thomas -  Page 7 ◄◄◄◄◄◄◄◄◄◄

## MeoW

*Rising Star of Molly*w*ood "Tovino Thomas" is coming to FK for Online Chat* with FK-ites on 20/12/15 Sunday Evening

Forum Keralam wishes success for his Christmas Release Style & Charlie  :Clap:  :Victory: 





*Post Your Questions in This Thread Before 18/12/15 1.00 pm (IST).*

----------


## MeoW



----------


## MeoW

booked for tovino

----------


## ZooZoo

Tovino.. Nalloru actor aanu.. Moideen le appu ettane aarum angane marakkilla...

My Question:

Film Field ilekkulla entry engane aanu ?? Model aayirunno ?? Upcoming projects ethokke ??

----------


## 4EVER

:Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  Appuvettan

----------


## Bodyguard Jayakrishnan

:Clap:  :Clap:

----------


## saamy

:Band:  :Band:  :Band:

----------


## GaniThalapathi

എന്നു നിന്റെ മൊയ്തീനിലെ അപ്പുവേട്ടനെ സ്നേഹിക്കുന്ന ഈ സമയത്തു സ്റ്റെയിലിലെ വില്ലൻ വേഷം .... പ്രേക്ഷകരുടെ ഇപ്പൊഴുള്ള സ്നേഹത്തിനു ചിത്രം വിലങ്ങുതടിയാകുമൊ?

----------


## GaniThalapathi

ഇനിയും ഒരുപാടു ഉയരങ്ങളിൽ ചെന്നെത്താൻ #Tovino എന്ന  നടനു സാധിക്കട്ടെ.. ഇനി വരുന്ന എല്ലാ ചിത്രങ്ങളും വലിയ വിജയമാകട്ടെ എന്നാശംസിക്കുന്നു.

My Question 

"ചാർലി" , "സ്റ്റെയിൽ" സിനിമ കാണാൻ പോകുന്ന പ്രേക്ഷകരോടു ചിത്രത്തെ കുറിച്ചു നിങ്ങൾക്കു എന്താണു പറയാണുള്ളതു?

----------


## GaniThalapathi

ഇതുവരെ ചെയ്ത ചിത്രങ്ങളിൽ കൂടുതൽ വെല്ലുവിളി നേരിട്ട വേഷം ഏതാണു?

----------


## Hari Jith

Thank you dear Tovino..Thanks for spending your valuable time with us and thanks again for all those detailed replies..Wish u all the best for future..  :FK ROCKZ:

----------


## josemon17

*Thanks Tovino... ENiyum FK visit cheyum enn predishikunnu...!*

----------


## josemon17

:Drum:  :Drum:

----------


## Hari Jith

:FK ROCKZ:   :FK ROCKZ:   :FK ROCKZ:

----------


## 4EVER

:Drum:  :Drum:  :Drum:

----------


## Cinemalover

Thanks Tovino Chetta  :Thnku:

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

:Drum:   :Drum:

----------


## Malik

Thanks a lot Tovino bhai. :Drum:  :Drum:  :Drum:

----------


## Anoopknr846

> Hi AnoopPerumbadathil Achuvettaan enna vyakthi aanu cinemayil Appuvettan aayi avatharippichath...Adheham kurach varshangal mumb marichu poyath kond adhehathe nerittu kaanaan saadhichilla..Njan kandittillengilum njan valare adhikam bahumaanikkunna oru vyakthiyaanu...Oru thikanja maanyan aayirunnu adheham ennaanu njan adhehikkurich arinjittullath...Adhethathe pattiyulla lekhangal kurach vaayichittund...Oru maanyan aaya vyakthi aayirunnu adheham...Angane ulla oraalkkallaathe anganoru sacrifice cheyyaan pattumennu thonnunnillaa....Pulliyude salpperu kalanjillallo ennulla santhosham und


thank u so much for ur grt reply Tovino..

----------


## josemon17

:Cheerleader:  :Cheerleader:

----------


## gldnstar

> Hi Gldnstar
> 
> Avarokke cheythu vecha mahathaaya cinemakal angane thanne irikkunnathalle nallath..Ath nannaayi remake aarekkondum sadhikkum ennu thonnunnillaaa...Orupaadu ishtamulla cinemakal aanu athokke...Atharam cinemakal ennennum nilanilkkum
> Puthiya aalukalude puthiya cinemakal cheyyaan aanu enikk ishtam


Thanks @Tovino for the reply  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:

----------


## MALABARI

thanks machu @Tovino

----------


## PRINCE

> Hi Prince 
> 
> Princine enikk ormayund   Njan first show kandath Gold Soukil aanu - 9:50 show...Adhikam aalukal undaayillla...Oru multiplex crowd react cheyyunnath vech oru cinemayude outcome judge cheyyan pattilla ennu manassilaaya divasam...Chiriyo Karachilo onnumillathe avasaanam padam kazhinj kayyadich aalukal irangi poyi...Padam Hit aavumo ennu doubt thonni.Avidunnu poyath Sarithayilekk...Entirely different atmosphere there..Avidathe response kandappam ee cinema janangal ettedukkum ennu urappaayi..
> 
> Kadha kelkkumbam thanne character ishtapettirunnu...Script vaayichappazhum Abhinayichappazhum Dub cheythappazhum palappozhum kannu niranjittund Glycerine illaathe...Appuvettane janagal sweekarikkum ennu pratheeksha undaayirunnu...Pakshe ithrayum nannaayi sweekarichathil orupaadu santhosham



Njan urappichirunnu padam hit aakoola ennu  :Adhupinne:  Pinne sambavichathellam charithram  :Vandivittu:

----------


## loudspeaker

helo...
i hav a question to ask....................???????????
can i........................

----------


## 4EVER

> Njan urappichirunnu padam hit aakoola ennu  Pinne sambavichathellam charithram


 :Gathering:  :Gathering:

----------


## Ferno

thnx tovino  :cheers: 
Future padangl oke thakarkatte  :cheers:

----------


## gldnstar

> Njan urappichirunnu padam hit aakoola ennu  Pinne sambavichathellam charithram


 :Grin:  :Ayyo:

----------


## Sal kk

Thanks tovino chetta....

----------


## MHP369

Thanks tovino for spending ur tym for fk..

----------


## moovybuf

That was great tovino.....respected replies to almost all posts.. :Good: ....

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

Tovino  :Yahbuhuha:

----------


## Pulikatil Charlie

> Hi Charlie
> 
> Abhinayathodu bhayangara ishtam aanu...Abhinayathekkaal ishtam Cinemayodaanu...
> 
> Mammookka oru Interview-l paranjath kandittund " Njan aagraham kond Cinemayil ethiya aalaanu" ..aa interview enne orupaadu swaadheenichittund...Oru kaaryam aagrahichaal athu nadakkum ennu enikk manassilaakki thanna oru interview aayirunnu ath....Ath paranjath mammookka aayath kondum...Pinne Mammookkayude BEST ACTOR enna movie oru prachodhanam aayirunnu


Thanks tovino for the reply

----------


## josemon17

:Drum:  :Drum:

----------


## maryland

sambhavam colour aayi... :Pi:

----------


## veiwer

> Hi Viewer 
> 
> Foreign movies kaanaarund...Nalloru collection thanne und kayyill...Ariyaatha language movies aanengil subtitle vech kaanarund..Very difficult list out my favourite foreign language movie..
> Ellaarkkum ishtamulla cult movies okke enikkum ishtamaanu..Cinema Paradiso pole ulla movies ishtamaanu



thanks  tovino , for ur valuable reply

----------


## MeoW

FK hot seat lekku move cheyyu

----------

